# Squatters of London Action Paper (SLAP) #2



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the StP library:

Squatters of London Action Paper (SLAP) #2 - Newsletter for folks squatting in London.



> View attachment 29386​Issue two of SLAP – Squatters of London Action Paper – a new London free sheet for squat news, actions, history and events. See here for issue one.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

